# Graphic Card woe!!



## pranav.seth (May 31, 2010)

hi guys,
my friend wants to buy a fast graphic card ASAP which can play a wide range of games at good res. in the range of 8k(max.) he has a C2d proccy. (2.2Ghz) and 1 gb ram. Which card should he go in for? He also wants to upgrade his ram to 4gb (Which Company????). He has a 240vlt SMPS so will it need to be upgraded? ( What should be the company that is gud for indian standards and what voltage?)
THANKS A LOT ONCE AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

pranav.seth said:


> hi guys,
> my friend wants to buy a fast graphic card ASAP which can play a wide range of games at good res. in the range of 8k(max.) he has a C2d proccy. (2.2Ghz) and 1 gb ram. Which card should he go in for? He also wants to upgrade his ram to 4gb (Which Company????). He has a 240vlt SMPS so will it need to be upgraded? ( What should be the company that is gud for indian standards and what voltage?)
> THANKS A LOT ONCE AGAIN!!!!!



Card: any HD5670 with 512Mb.
PSU: FSP Saga II 400W or Gigabyte 460W (whichever is cheaper).
ram: proccy speed too low. 2Gb ram will be sufficient. get Kingston. however i'll suggest upgrade processor or at least he should try OC it.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 31, 2010)

That proccy deosnt deserve a 8k card.
2GB ram is necesary and 4Gb is recommended.
go for PSU's that Sam suggested
HD 5670 512MB is 5.3k even with that gaming wont be good in a 2.2Ghz C2D.

Adding 4Gb ddr2 and a 8k GPU is waste in that rig.
A new cheaper AMD rig is recommended.


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> That proccy deosnt deserve a 8k card.
> 2GB ram is necesary and 4Gb is recommended.
> go for PSU's that Sam suggested
> HD 5670 512MB is 5.3k even with that gaming wont be good in a 2.2Ghz C2D.
> ...



does that proccy really deserve 4Gb ram? it'll b like (in friendly sense) feeding an Elephants meal to a pet animal. best option is simple, new rig or OC to 2.8Ghz. 2.2Ghz X2? ultimately it'll suck.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 2, 2010)

what is 240 volt smps 

everything in india range b/w 220v to 240v what we do with that yaar
tell us the amperage or the watts or model and company name.

just get a graphic card for not more than 4k
if not want to upgrade right now then wait for 2011 lots of new revolutionary things are waiting


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> what is 240 volt smps



i think he mean to say 240W.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 2, 2010)

no he clearly wrote vlt


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> no he clearly wrote vlt



i think he got no idea as what a PSU/SMPS provides. as it operates in current, so he thought output = ,,,volt.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Card: any HD5670 with 512Mb.
> PSU: FSP Saga II 400W or Gigabyte 460W (whichever is cheaper).
> ram: proccy speed too low. 2Gb ram will be sufficient. get Kingston. however i'll suggest upgrade processor or at least he should try OC it.



Good suggestion for that rig


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 2, 2010)

If you will carefully see the PSU (SMPS or whatever) then you will see the power is written in VOLTS AND NOT WATTS (atleast in mine it is in volts), I know what is a  PSU is thats why i have written PSU else i could have written power supply..........


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2010)

pranav.seth said:


> If you will carefully see the PSU (SMPS or whatever) then you will see the power is written in VOLTS AND NOT WATTS (atleast in mine it is in volts), I know what is a  PSU is thats why i have written PSU else i could have written power supply..........



I havent seen rating of a PSU(*power supply* unit) in volts...mine was 250watts psu....

its power not...current....or voltage.....all psu will work on same voltage...


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 2, 2010)

check this out KaranTh85.The picture is not clear as i took it by my cell phone. It would be quite dark and would have a comment "for digitians "      
*www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=17094&id=117620324930523#!/album.php?aid=17094&id=117620324930523


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2010)

pranav.seth said:


> check this out KaranTh85.The picture is not clear as i took it by my cell phone. It would be quite dark and would have a comment "for digitians "
> *www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=17094&id=117620324930523#!/album.php?aid=17094&id=117620324930523



ok...just now u just learn physics.....& recollect this...

*Current,Voltage, & power units* 
& the volts u r saying is the input voltage it needs.....but it gives power to other components (HDD,RAM,Proccy etc) is in watts...now u get the point...

it *POWER* whose unit is *WATT* dats y we call it *POWER SUPPLY UNIT*


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 3, 2010)

if it is so then why do companies say " it has low power consumption of only 1.2 volts " why volts ........ why not watts then???? In some places i have seen it in watts and in some places volts......... Plz guys do not mock me......i am in 9th class and have not even heard these terms!!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2010)

pranav.seth said:


> if it is so then why do companies say " it has low power consumption of only 1.2 volts " why volts ........ why not watts then???? In some places i have seen it in watts and in some places volts......... Plz guys do not mock me......i am in 9th class and have not even heard these terms!!!!



dude....if u r confused with volts & watts...then go 2 any PC shop & ask for a
1000volts PSU.....


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 3, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> ok...just now u just learn physics.....& recollect this...
> 
> *Current,Voltage, & power units*
> & the volts u r saying is the input voltage it needs.....but it gives power to other components (HDD,RAM,Proccy etc) is in watts...now u get the point...
> ...



Yes.... I guess you were right.....i cleared this confusion.Thanks for this.....


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 3, 2010)

pranav.seth said:


> if it is so then why do companies say " it has low power consumption of only 1.2 volts " why volts ........ why not watts then???? In some places i have seen it in watts and in some places volts......... Plz guys do not mock me......i am in 9th class and have not even heard these terms!!!!



Time to learn some physics 

Power(watts) = Voltage (volt) X current (Ampere)
For domestic power supply, in india voltage is fixed to 230.Then power is directly proportional to current.So low power consumption means it requires less current.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 3, 2010)

@pranav

never attended school kya 

don't no the difference b/w volts and watts

i asked for amps so i can multiply it by your voltage and get the resultant power.

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

whats in telling us about your voltage dude
that is same across all over india


----------



## Piyush (Jun 3, 2010)

hehehe
awesome conversation between u all


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2010)

i better leave college & start studying Cass 11-12 again. will make ajai my physics teacher


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> @pranav
> 
> never attended school kya
> 
> ...



I think the thread title shud be changed to *"POWER,CURRENT & VOLTAGE"*

i explained him & i think his physics teacher is on summer vacation......dats y he is confused......


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i better leave college & start studying Cass 11-12 again. will make ajai my physics teacher



sure buddy


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2010)

Guys give Pranav a break please, he is in 9th grade for christ's sake. I think he has understood that power rating for equipment is in watts, voltage is just the potential difference between to ends, which cause a current to flow between them if a resistance is attached in between.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2010)

asigh said:


> Guys give Pranav a break please, he is in 9th grade for christ's sake. I think he has understood that power rating for equipment is in watts, voltage is just the potential difference between to ends, which cause a current to flow between them if a resistance is attached in between.



u mean 2 say lunch break.....tin.tintintintintin


----------

